# Crush Velvet



## Lowridin4Life

How many yards would I need to do my dash and the front area of my vehicle. My vehicle is a cutlass supreme. Also, What other things do I need besides the velvet material. Dont I need 3m glue or something similiar to that? Let me know please.

Thanxs


----------



## UCYI3WL

use the upholstry shop glue that comes in a non-aersol can...doesnt stick like contact cement


----------



## Lowridin4Life

> _Originally posted by UCYI3WL_@Sep 12 2003, 08:59 AM
> *use the upholstry shop glue that comes in a non-aersol can...doesnt stick like contact cement *


 Is that what it's called "upholstry shop glue"? So basically all you do is cut the fabric the way you want it and then use that glue to apply it or what?


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

That shit is old and wack. You should use tweed or leather.


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Sep 12 2003, 12:32 PM
> *That shit is old and wack. You should use tweed or leather.*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

